# Placement of "niet" in a question



## Stoggler

Hi

Can someone please help with a simple question. I just need to know where one should place "niet" if one wanted to negate a sentence with "houden van", so for example negating "ze houdt van hem".

Thanks


----------



## Tamar

Place the negation between the verb and its preposition, so: ze houdt niet van hem. Or, you can place it at the end of the sentence: ze houdt van hem niet. I think there is a difference between them in what you're implying but let's see what the natives have to say...


----------



## HKK

Tamar said:


> Or, you can place it at the end of the sentence: ze houdt van hem niet. I think there is a difference between them in what you're implying but let's see what the natives have to say...



The second option is not used. The first one is right


----------



## Stoggler

Thanks HKK


----------



## Tamar

Ye, thanks HKK!


----------



## MaxJ

Tamar, I think you are confused with "van hem houden doet ze niet"?


----------



## pickarooney

This is all assuming that the complete phrase is "She doesn't love him". If it's anything more involed like "He thinks that she doesn't love him", the 'niet' will move about. bv.:

_Hij denkt dat zij niet van hem houdt. _


----------



## Tamar

> I think you are confused with "van hem houden doet ze niet"?


It could be, I'm not really sure where I got that from.... At least now I know...


----------

